# New Shimano e-groupsets with autoshifting



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/shimano-launches-three-new-electric-groupsets-introduces-automatic-shifting/



Could this be the last gasp of the derailleur before internal gearboxes arrive?


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

More lnfo in this current thread.


----------

